# Plans and tool holder from old CRT monitor swivel brackets



## Majorstrain (Feb 5, 2009)

Now that CRT computer monitors are on the endangered list, I have enlisted the old monitor swivel brackets to aid me in the shop.

One is set up for the mill and carries plans and small bits and bobs that I don't want to leave on the mill table, the other is set up near the lathe.
They are strong enough to carry tools and parts, and both the tray and arm swivel. They move towards and away from you as well. 

At some stage I'll get to making some wood tops with a more substantial lib on the bottom and sides. 

As a side note, the toilet roll is a handy and cheap supply of clean wipes for my parallels and vice. Not its designed purpose I know, but if things go really pear shaped (read big bang) it might be handy to have close by as well ;D

Cheers 
Phil


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 12, 2009)

How much weight can you put on those?

Got the wheels turning now... :


----------



## ToniTD1490 (Feb 15, 2009)

I had the same idea, I completed this with a magnetized bar on. It work well with wrenches, work, and pieces and it is very confortable because all things are in the right site.

ToniTd1490 from Spain.


----------



## shred (Feb 15, 2009)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> How much weight can you put on those?
> 
> Got the wheels turning now... :


Many of the old CRT's went up over 40 lbs, though if you have an arm for a little one you might not want to ladle too much stock onto it, despite the safety factor built-in


----------



## Majorstrain (Feb 16, 2009)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> How much weight can you put on those?



I just went out to the shed and put my bathroom scales on top of the swivel tables, I loaded them up to 20kgs each (44 lbs) and all the flex was in the shed cross beam that they are mounted on (about 2 inches of flex). The swivel brackets showed no sign of giving up. The test was done with the arms at full extension (maximum rotation moment).

Dam, might even fit the child seat to one so the little tacker can watch the chips fly ;D ;D. 
(just joking, no need to call child services just yet)

Have a good one guys,
Phil


----------

